# Newly awarded kovachii hybrid



## Darin (Mar 28, 2009)

Awarded today at the Central Ohio Orchid Society/ Mid America Show.

Phrag Peru Floras Cirila Alca (kovachii x dalessandroi) HCC/75
First award for this hybrid
NS 10.1 x 8.4
DS 2.3 x 4.1
Pet. 3.7 x 5.1
LS (Syn) 2.3 x 3.4
Pouch 2.7 x 4.8

Sorry for the quality of the picture


----------



## Elena (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, what colour. A beauty!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 28, 2009)

I like it! :clap: I particularly like the whitish staminode


----------



## Candace (Mar 29, 2009)

I haven't been crazy about some of the kovachii hybrids posted, but I like this one!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice!! And picture is not bad at all!

Ramon


----------



## emydura (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW. That is stunning. Nothing to be sorry about with the photo. It is a beauty.

David


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice! I love that white stamiode on the pink/purple!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 29, 2009)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 29, 2009)

It is great!!! LOvely colour!!!! I think the picture is great!!! What is wrong with it??? LOL


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 29, 2009)

Excellent Flower!!! & nice pic.

Tom


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 29, 2009)

another beauty!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 29, 2009)

:clap: :clap: Lovely! I saw 3 different crosses at the last show, this makes 4 & I'd be happy with any of them. Just give them a few years & they will be :drool::drool::drool: !


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2009)

The picture is fine, the pouch however is pinched. I can't wait to see more Pk hybrids come to bloom. Thnx for posting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice, Darin. Is it yours?


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 29, 2009)

very nice,


----------



## wisteria (Mar 30, 2009)

The awarded Phrag. Perufloras Cirila Alca belongs to Chuck and Edie Van Dyke from the Pittsburgh area. They named the clone 'Que Maravillosa'.
Darin, the photo looks fine to me.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 30, 2009)

That is some color!


----------



## Paul (Apr 1, 2009)

the shape is not perfect (but nice indeed!!) but the colour is fantastic!!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 2, 2009)

Totally agree with Candace--some kovachii hybrids do very little for me, but I really like this one. Slightly off-topic, here I guess, but I'd say when all the hype over kovachii subsides, people will realize fischeri is a far superior & more significant discovery.

BTW, I also totally agree with David. There is no need to apologise for anything in this photo. I only *wish* I could take pix as well!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2009)

Orchidzrule said:


> Slightly off-topic, here I guess, but I'd say when all the hype over kovachii subsides, people will realize fischeri is a far superior & more significant discovery.



And of course when those Pk x fischeri back to fischeri crosses come out looking like 7" wide fischeri you'll be thinking the same thing..


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 2, 2009)

NYEric said:


> ... like 7" wide fischeri ...


don't really think this will happen... 


and I agree with Orchidzrule.. I must admit I have been impressed by Pk itself (some clones, but not many), I still do not get the kick with most of its hybrids (apart of the size thing... apparently at the very end "size does matter" )

I really think fischerii is a more interesting plant... Even when my little bastard forgot it is fischerii and not wallisii in its first bloom:


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2009)

I think most people think the first generation hybrids have been dogs (and I think we're awarding them too quickly) but, this one, though the pouch is pinched, is pretty nice. Best of both sides seem to have come through.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 3, 2009)

This is a beautiful flower and a very nice photo. 

I enjoy species doing what species do, I also really enjoy hybridizing. 

I have seen a few kovachii hybrids, there are numerous problems including floppy forms, pinched flowers, muddy colors, & short flower life. A flower might look great on days 2 & 3 but by day 4 petals flop, pouches pinch and all manner of problems become obvious. But we judge the flower as presented at the time of judging, all flowers have their 'perfect moment' and that is the time to get it in front of the judges. The beauty of a flower is ephemeral, some more ephemeral than others. I also grow a few Sobralia, where a flower only has a few hours at its 'perfect moment'. 

And then there is the issue of plant size. Phrags make great first bloom seedlings, but mature plants generally tend to be huge mountains of green leaves and a scant few (often very nice) flowers. The green mass to flower mass ratio is poor for most Phrag hybrids. Mature plants often lack visual impact. There are exceptions, some spectacular, but as a generality this is an issue that Phrag breeding is trying to address. 

As a hybridizer, what is so exciting about kovachii is not the first round of hybrids. What I am looking toward are the later 2nd and 3rd generations, especially the polypoid hybrids. Imagine the equivalent of Sunnset Glow done with kovachii, and then downsize the plant with the cross going onto fisherii or a 4N St Ouen. There is a lot of work to be done, a new wide open field. This is why I am excited about kovachii. 

(note: my critiques are not "Leo originals" they came out of conversations with 2 breeders & a taxonomist, and if they recognize their phrases, I stole their ideas fair and square :evil: I'll buy the drinks next time if it will make you feel better.  )


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 3, 2009)

From what I have seen so far, judges are being pretty conservative regarding PK and it's hybrids. Part of it is due to the previous craziness when Paph armeniacum and Paph micranthum were first judged, with FCC's no less and what turned out to be pretty average flowers. 

Until we see larger populations to understand the range of quality with this species caution should be used. Size is obviously the largest contribution so far, but the cross with besseae has had some very well shaped and lovely flowers in my opinion. Let them grow up a bit to see their true potential.


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 3, 2009)

That's very nice!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2009)

I will continue to think Phrag. kovachii is the most important discovery since Phrag besseae, it seems to breed well, has as much color potential as fischeri, and does add great size. I dont think there are any Pk hybrids more than a few years old so consider how far things have come in the 27 years since besseae was classified and apply that to the potential of kovachii, hmmmmmmm!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 4, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I will continue to think Phrag. kovachii is the most important discovery since Phrag besseae, it seems to breed well, has as much color potential as fischeri, and does add great size. I dont think there are any Pk hybrids more than a few years old so consider how far things have come in the 27 years since besseae was classified and apply that to the potential of kovachii, hmmmmmmm!



I’m agreeing with you Eric, kovackii discovery is an extraordinary find… 
As an hybridiser, I was very excited when I saw it at first and still. 
We have to keep in mind than almost all those flowers we’re seeing today are first flowering seedling too. With my experience we should not judge them because they don’t show us all their full potential.... 
I’m sure in a near future; stunning hybrids will come from that specie... And I can’t stand to see branching hybrids with 6 to 8 flowers as big as cattleya on my display table... 
A dream? A goal? A challenge? All what an hybridiser need....!


----------



## toddybear (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW! Looks like a pink besseae!


----------

